# Memory Read Problems



## CrazyMaNiac (Apr 7, 2009)

Just want to let you know W1zzard, latest version of GPU-z wont read the memory clocks of the Powercolor HD4850 if it is LOWERED below the default (993MHz). However it does read the CORE clock if its lowered. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/biohazard133/desktop2009.jpg

As you can see AMD GPU Clock Tool is able to read it correctly. 

Running latest CCC (9.3) on Windows XP Pro SP3.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 8, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 8, 2009)

welcome to TPU 
this is strange you are first one have this problem , it is ok we wait guys posts who they have same yours card , for me i think it is card bios problem


----------



## CrazyMaNiac (Apr 8, 2009)

It does seem to look that way.

Damn you Fatal.


----------



## CrazyMaNiac (Apr 17, 2009)

Update:

Today I noticed this in the sensors section...

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/biohazard133/desk.jpg

So GPUz can read the clock, but doesn't like to display it on the main screen


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2009)

this should be fixed in 0.3.4 (out very very soon), please confirm


----------



## CrazyMaNiac (May 9, 2009)

Just got 0.3.4, works fine as you can see.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/biohazard133/desk-1.jpg

Thanks for getting this out quite quickly Wizzard.


----------

